# Review of Educogym



## wheeler (9 Nov 2009)

Has anyone tried out any of the Educogyms and if so then did it work for you? Would you recommend them?


----------



## Towger (9 Nov 2009)

I take it you don't know the background to these? Umm.. 20K+ for a course on the leaders island... No thanks.


----------



## Deas (9 Nov 2009)

The Sunday World has done some pretty interesting exposes on these recently.  I wouldn't touch with a barge pole.  I can be fit and happy for free thanks.


----------



## wheeler (9 Nov 2009)

OK. I looked up this article in the Sunday World - but it wasn't really about the gym. I get the point about the man behind it.

But has anyone actually joined that could give a review on if their 6 / 12 week program works? And also the aftermath of such a program??


----------



## marshmallow (9 Nov 2009)

Is this the brainchild of that Tony Quinn guy? Thought I read about it somewhere recently.


----------



## ice (9 Nov 2009)

My brother in law did it.... the 'diet' bit was mad. Different colour vegtables on different days. Bread is a no-no. Limit fruit. He did lose weight but it was expensive and to be honest if he'd stuck to a reasonable diet and did a bit of excercise he would have lost weight a lot more cheaply! He doesn't think himself that the 'eating plan' is a long term thing although he is happy with the result (think he lost 1.5 stone)


----------



## batty (10 Nov 2009)

wheeler said:


> OK. I looked up this article in the Sunday World - but it wasn't really about the gym. I get the point about the man behind it.
> 
> But has anyone actually joined that could give a review on if their 6 / 12 week program works? And also the aftermath of such a program??


 
A mate did it  - she lost about a stone in 6 weeks.  It's not sustainable though.  TBH if she'd she'd cut out the junk food, cakes, sweets etc she would have lost a stone anyway.  It's also very expensive & she was taking a huge amount of supplements.  I was a bit worried about the supplemments, at best she was just wasting her money, at worst she was taking in huge quantities of vitamins that could be harmful (according to a mutual doctor friend).  

She's put the stone back on plus one more.


----------



## mercman (10 Nov 2009)

How about considering a 'Low Carb' Diet. Works twice as well at a fraction of the cost. Maybe a visit to a Dietician. A practical way to lose weight in a healthy way. Healthy on the body and the pocket.


----------



## Towger (10 Nov 2009)

At lease they have only lost/gained weight, I know of a couple who have done the works, including selling the family business and putting the money into the educogym franchisee...


----------



## jt_dublin (10 Nov 2009)

Wheeler,

Use the 'search this forum' option on the Boards.ie fitness forum below and search for Educogym. You will read lots of interesting 'first hand' stories about the place.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=252

Rgds,
JT.


----------



## SLS (10 Nov 2009)

I visited one when it openend in my complex, when I got told a "gym" had openend.
I went for a tour and when I asked where the cardio equipment was I was told there is no need for it..

That was the last piece of informaiton I needed to hear..


----------



## UFC (10 Nov 2009)

What the educogym teach you isn't practical long term.

The only way to shift excess weight and to keep it off is by making a lifestyle change. So just slowly improve your diet and slowly get more active and with a bit of patience you'll get healthier.


----------

